# So anyone care to guess the score?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a couple days out from the big game - I thought to dedicate a thread just to guessing the score. I'd say, 27-10








For only the reason that I bought these jerseys last year for me and my Dad, for the sole reason I could take this picture a month after he had the third heart surgery of his life. And I thought it would be fun.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Just a couple days out from the big game - I thought to dedicate a thread just to guessing the score. I'd say, 27-10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking the Utes 78 to 0. :wink:

Just kidding of course. I'll say Utes win 31 to 17


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BYU wins 34 - 31


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

28-17 Utes


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

30-24 BYU


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Your father is the winner GaryFish !! The 'score' really doesn't matter. 

Congrats to him !!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

52-21 UTES!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

42-41 BYU in an old fashioned WAC style shootout.

GO COUGARS!!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

27-17 Cougars.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Statistics say Utah 28-27
Odds say 30-23 Utah
I say 42-31 Utah

I have predicted from early on in the season Utah would not only beat the Y but by double digits.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Statistics say Utah 28-27
> Odds say 30-23 Utah
> I say 42-31 Utah
> 
> I have predicted from early on in the season Utah would not only beat the Y but by double digits.


I have also predicted a Utah win from early on, but I don't think it will be that big. I say 24-21, king Louie seals the deal with a last minute field goal, revenge is sweet. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Cougar fan here:
34-31 Utes. 

I wouldn't mind watching the Utes get their ***** handed to them by an SEC or Big 12 team. I'd be ticked if they had to play a Big Weak East team again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

35-14 ..... for the Y. _/O _/O _/O 

I'm so disgusted with myself right now... but I don't think the U will win this one... God I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

RR, deep down inside, you really are blue, aren't you? :lol: Don't worry, I won't tell nobody. :wink: 

I still think BYU takes it in a shootout. And King Louie hits the goal post on at least one attempt. (but that won't determine the game).


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> 35-14 ..... for the Y. _/O _/O _/O
> 
> I'm so disgusted with myself right now... but I don't think the U will win this one... God I hope they prove me wrong.


Yes I think he is blue. Actually he may be rainbow color deeo inside talking the way he is. No offense to my good buddy on that one.  :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm betting that the UTES win 45 to 35!!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

27-20 :?: either team wins. there. now i have less chance of losing if i were a betting man.
i have no clue to even start guessing. stats would say good ute D keeps byu low scoring. stats also say byu O can move the ball and find the end zone. despite the holy war, its always interesting to see matchups like this.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

28-24 BYU

Ah, geeeeeezzzz. I have no idea....just a wish!

And I wouldn't be all that upset if the Utes won and busted the BCS again. 

Go Cougars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going 28-17 utes win! I might just bet on the cougars just to insure a ute win, I can never win a sports bet.... :mrgreen:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Just a couple days out from the big game - I thought to dedicate a thread just to guessing the score. I'd say, 27-10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary, your dad looks great...even in red! All the best!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > 35-14 ..... for the Y. _/O _/O _/O
> ...


I just don't know anymore man.... saying I believe the Y will win, sticking up for gay rights, not coming out like a real conservative hardliner during the voting.... man, things are changing and I'm not sure what the hell is going on. :shock: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


I should have seen it coming, have missionaries been showing up at your door. You may to far gone to save, you are being "converted." Just playing. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish Midgets like Jahan played Football. It would be fun to watch!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I wish Midgets like Jahan played Football. It would be fun to watch!!!


I did play, I just am too **** small, oh yeah and not athletic enough to go to the next level. :mrgreen: I would play full on tackle football with any one any time. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Midgets like Jahan played Football. It would be fun to watch!!!
> ...


If the fish aren't biting... we can play some ice ball. I'll bring the football.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Gary- is that a Stevenson Sylvester jersey your pops is wearing??? Where'd you get it?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Gary- is that a Stevenson Sylvester jersey your pops is wearing??? Where'd you get it?


Its just a #10 jersey. On the back it says "UTES". Last year, Kohl's had both these jerseys on sale. So I had to buy one for my utahute Dad, and one for me of course. Its a fun rivalry in our family so it has to be fed.  So I was happy to drop the money for a jersey for him - money well spent. Every year, the winner gets to call the loser and sing the fight song. A great tradition we have. Last year, Dad was pretty strung out on his pain meds from the heart surgery and slept through most of the game. But I still called! I couldn't not call now could I!


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

27-17 utes


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You will be ok, after the game maybe you will "find" yourself.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> You will be ok, after the game maybe you will "find" yourself.


I'd like to find myself with a deer in my sights, and I could actually re-focus on football. Ah well... whattaya gonna do?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > You will be ok, after the game maybe you will "find" yourself.
> ...


I am with you there. Had a 170 40 yards away and did not pull the trigger. Sooooooooo close, but things wern't perfect. I am runni9ng out of time on him. I have had him 40 yards and 60, bound to get in close one more time and seal the deal. Nice 5 point, only about 21 wide but very nice.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

27 14 UTES!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

gwailow said:


> 52-21 UTES!


Not a bad guess-you should work at that booth at the carnival where you guess people's weight/age/jock size :lol:


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

REPETER said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


190/31/Med HA HA HA...

Bring on the Crimson Tide!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

gwailow said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > gwailow said:
> ...


OMG! 185/31/MED uncanny :shock:


----------

